# VQ35HR



## jq8 (Nov 9, 2019)

hi every one ,
i have aquestion a bout 350z ( VQ35HR ) , what does ( HR ) mean ?
thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jq8 said:


> hi every one ,
> i have aquestion a bout 350z ( VQ35HR ) , what does ( HR ) mean ?
> thanks


"High Revolution"


----------

